# Selfbuilt's WhiskyAnalysis.com



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2015)

I've recently decided to branch out with a new review site: WhiskyAnalysis.com 

No, I'm not going to be doing runtime testing of whiskies.  In fact, I'm not generally going to be doing detailed reviews of individual whiskies at all. Instead, I'm using my statistical training to do a proper scientific meta-analysis of whisky flavours and quality, based on a controlled lexicon derived from the descriptions and scores given by actual whisky reviewers with extensive experience.

The goal of this new site is really to help you make sense of whiskies, to aid in helping you choose ones you may be interested in trying – based on _your_ personal preferences. There is a similar problem in the whisky world as there is with flashlights, given all the marketing and hype that surrounds whisky production and sale. But in some ways, the need is even greater for whiskies, given the very subjective nature of taste. And unfortunately, even well-meaning enthusiasts have further muddied the waters, by perpetuating myths and fictions that were specifically created to mislead the whisky drinker.

Most people (including most whisky reviewers) simply assume that whiskies are too complex to be amenable to any sort of component analysis. It is normal to figure that taste preferences are just too idiosyncratic and variable, denying any attempt at classification. But that default assumption can be explicitly tested using scientific methods – and as I will show on this new site, it can be demonstrated to be wrong. You _can_ actually integrate all the available information on whiskies (flawed though each piece may be) and still draw very meaningful inferences and classifications.

If you are interested to learn about statistical principles like Z-score normalization, cluster analysis and principal component analysis, this new site will be the place for you.  But even you don't care about the "how" in the analysis, you will likely still find the results very helpful in your own selection. 

At present, there are over 350 whiskies tracked in the online database, broken down by validated flavour clusters, with a properly constructed meta-critic score derived from up to 20 reviewers. 

Cheers! :wave:

P.S.: Being a canuck, I can't help but use the Canadian/Scottish/Japanese spelling of "whisky". Not to fear, I've also registered the WhiskeyAnalysis.com domain for all you who follow the American/Irish "whiskey" spelling.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 1, 2015)

No runtimes or output comparisons? What about modified whiskey? 

Cheap whiskeys, too? Are you going to do a (Jim) Beam-shot comparison? 

ba dum-dum **tish**

Cool stuff, man.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow!! SB is Multi- talented and diversified.

I hope you don't sneak a shot or Two before or during a review! ,,,,,,,,,,,,,just kidding!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Cheap whiskeys, too? Are you going to do a (Jim) Beam-shot comparison?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Very cool site...a man of many talents! I can't drink whiskey straight, so it's usually a Beam & Coke for me. Even then, I always figured any cheap whiskey would be the same as good stuff since it was mixed...boy was I wrong!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> it's usually a Beam & Coke for me.



Ahh, a post that belongs under "Home made and Modified Whiskey Discussion." :twothumbs 

Muahahaha! We have jokes today!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Even then, I always figured any cheap whiskey would be the same as good stuff since it was mixed...boy was I wrong!


Yeah, it's amazing what different quality makes, even in mixed drinks. That said, it's true the new site is designed mainly for whisky neat drinkers, as it explores the fine variation in flavours. 

However, the database does carry a pretty full range, with basic budget expressions through mid-line and high-end. I will be making commentaries across that range, for ones I've tried. I also plan to discuss mixed drink applications where approrpriate, in some of my specific commentaries. :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 1, 2015)

It's good for a man to have a hobby.

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED (Jul 1, 2015)

Will you be taking the input from the Lumpenprolateriot population, they drink quite a bit of Whiskey?


----------



## RedLED (Jul 1, 2015)

You could start a sister site to compliment Whisky Analysis, and name it Hammered Analysis.com


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 1, 2015)

RedLed said:


> You could start a sister site to compliment Whisky Analysis, and name it Hammered Analysis.com



...and cover drinking games with WhiskyPowerForums. 200 proof since 2015!


----------



## RedLED (Jul 1, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ...and cover drinking games with WhiskyPowerForums. 200 proof since 2015!


Are they same games that have the Stager Races?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 1, 2015)

You now must include another item in your sigline:

Gratefully accepting donations to my whisky fund.

Your statistical analysis of flashlights have always been fun to read. Thank You.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Will you be taking the input from the Lumpenprolateriot population, they drink quite a bit of Whiskey?


That's why it is in blog format, so comments and feedback from all are appreciated. And in the end, it is intended to help all groups choose their next whisky. But for the source of the scores, I need to stick with those who have an extensive track record (and who can be properly normalized against all the others).



KITROBASKIN said:


> You now must include another item in your sigline:
> Gratefully accepting donations to my whisky fund.


There's a donate button that site for that purpose.


----------



## gunga (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow. Branching out! Great stuff.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 1, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> But for the source of the scores, I need to stick with those who have an extensive track record (and who can be properly normalized against all the others).



Mate, good luck to you. I tried to do that with a craft beer database. It was hard to keep the same people together for more than a few weeks. Had as many as half the reviewers disband at once. University staff are a fickle bunch


----------



## RedLED (Jul 2, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> That's why it is in blog format, so comments and feedback from all are appreciated. And in the end, it is intended to help all groups choose their next whisky. But for the source of the scores, I need to stick with those who have an extensive track record (and who can be properly normalized against all the others).
> 
> 
> There's a donate button that site for that purpose.


There many people in our cities who drink all night, like in LA's Skid Row, you will have to take your show on the road if you want an accurate accounting and to assist the whiskey drinking white male (Sorry for the Timothy Leary quote), as money has to figure in this at some point. Also, don't forget an in depth tour of the south, from Canada you will be shocked.

However, if this is for us country clubber-steak house crowd's and ivy leauger's with accents like FDR's, this should be very direct and fun.

And, on the way home hit Vegas with all the phony high rollers who only think they know what is good, and to that sorry crowd what is expensive is what is good. At least to them. Just opposite from our friends in downtown LA.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 2, 2015)

RedLed said:


> However, if this is for us country clubber-steak house crowd's and ivy leauger's with accents like FDR's, this should be very direct and fun.



Mate, this isn't for you either. It's a cruel world hey? Drives anyone to drink and what better than a single malt with water sourced from Islay, roasted over a fine peat fire and aged in oak barrels for 16 years, to bring out the aroma and sweetness and a smooth syrupy texture that defies the cold Scottish weather that comes in from the sea


----------



## thomas_sti_red (Jul 2, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's good for a man to have a hobby.
> 
> ~ Chance



And it's expensive for a man to have several.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Mate, good luck to you. I tried to do that with a craft beer database. It was hard to keep the same people together for more than a few weeks. Had as many as half the reviewers disband at once. University staff are a fickle bunch


Yes, that would be a challenge. But in this case, I'm analyzing a disparate group of established individual whisky reviewers who have been active for the last several years (and continue to be). Should any of them drop out in coverage, I'm sure I will be able to find new ones to replace. I am currently covering more individuals than is needed for a statistically valid result, so there is plenty of leeway. The reviewer list is provided here.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 2, 2015)

RedLed said:


> if you want an accurate accounting and to assist the whiskey drinking white male (Sorry for the Timothy Leary quote)



"He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man."

RIP, Hunter S Thompson.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Mate, this isn't for you either. It's a cruel world hey? Drives anyone to drink and what better than a single malt with water sourced from Islay, roasted over a fine peat fire and aged in oak barrels for 16 years, to bring out the aroma and sweetness and a smooth syrupy texture that defies the cold Scottish weather that comes in from the sea


Sir Floppy,

I lived in London, and was married 19 years ago in St Andrews, Scotland, and we lived there for a while as well, but I never heard anyone state so beautifully your short manifesto on Scotch, it is very nice. However, I don't drink scotch, so I could not tell anyone anything about it. 

Still married to to the same girl that I married in St Andrews, and she is from Mexico.

My point was, and is, many levels of society are drinking various whiskies, and for drastically different reasons - this needs some clarification.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 2, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> "He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man."
> 
> RIP, Hunter S Thompson.



Both of these fools were acid heads, so I really don't know how to respond to your HST quote. Thompson was a whiskey drinking white male, was he not? Before my time.

Of course, if these guy's were around today, they would drink Mike's Hard Lemonade, which is for teenagers, girls, and sissified girly-men! No real man would drink these. Can you imagine Sinatra ordering a round of these in Vegas? Ah, no.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 2, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Both of these fools were acid heads, so I really don't know how to respond to your HST quote. Thompson was a whiskey drinking white male, was he not? Before my time.



Actually, HST worked for Sports Illustrated even into the 2000s before he decided to leave. I used to read his column even though I care little for sports. Also, his column was rarely about sports.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 2, 2015)

RedLed said:


> Both of these fools were acid heads, so I really don't know how to respond to your HST quote. Thompson was a whiskey drinking white male, was he not? Before my time.
> 
> Of course, if these guy's were around today, they would drink Mike's Hard Lemonade, which is for teenagers, girls, and sissified girly-men! No real man would drink these. Can you imagine Sinatra ordering a round of these in Vegas? Ah, no.



Entertaining post, Red. :thumbsup: Keep um up and you just might get your Pacific NW privileges back. Just kidding, you're always welcome. Just don't forget your raincoat.

~ Chance


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 2, 2015)

RedLed said:


> but I never heard anyone state so beautifully your short manifesto on Scotch, it is very nice.



The advertising agencies would be very happy to hear that.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been continuing to add new content and features to my whiskyanalysis.com site. If you check it out, you'll see some new commentaries on specific whiskies, and some additional ad-hoc analyses. I've also just added a new "subscribe" feature today, allowing you to sign-up to get an e-mail every time I post a new whisky commentary. :wave:

I know, I know - everyone wants me to do that as well for the reviews I post here. That is a little trickier, given the older design of my flashlightreviews.ca website. I am planning to add that functionality eventually. But in the meantime, there is a simple work-around: you can subscribe to my flashlight review YouTube Channel. That way, you will get an immediate notification as each review goes live. 

Cheers!


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 5, 2015)

Eric, just make sure you test the flashlights before you test the whiskies or else we could see some strange results in the lumens & luxes! LOL


----------



## magellan (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.

I just read your analysis of the Mortlach Rare Old. Very interesting, and a bit strange they would do that.

Also interesting about the sulphur tasting. Reminds me of the research done on trans-2-nonenol, a long chain aldehyde that people are also very sensitive to (humans can detect it in the several parts per billion). It causes staling of beer and has been described as tasting like wet cardboard or papery.


----------

